
Ask HN: Send.firefox.com has been down for weeks. What are viable alternatives? - ornornor
I liked Firefox send to share files with correspondants who aren’t tech savvy and wouldn’t know how to use pgp or who would be confused at a zip file asking for a password. Firefox send was great because it also encrypted the files while on their servers and didn’t need an account to download.<p>But it’s been down for weeks now.<p>Any suggestions for a similar tool to replace it?
======
mijndert
I've been using Dropshare for a long time. It just connects to a Digitalocean
droplet over SSH and transfers files into a directory.
[https://dropshare.app/](https://dropshare.app/)

~~~
aosaigh
Another vote for Dropshare. You can use a custom domain with Dropbox Spaces
too for nice URLs for your uploads. Dropshare can also generate landing pages
for you.

------
cpach
You can self-host Web Wormhole

[https://webwormhole.io/](https://webwormhole.io/)

Or use the addons that are available for Firefox and Chrome

------
BorisEm
WeTransfer has been the market leader for years now.

[https://wetransfer.com/](https://wetransfer.com/)

~~~
ornornor
Right but they don’t encrypt the files, do they? So they have a clear copy of
it in their servers, correct?

~~~
BorisEm
Files are encrypted at rest, but no end to end encryption, you're right.

~~~
ornornor
Ok that’s the same as Firefox send then. The server operators can’t decrypt
the files without the key contained in the url, at which point the file is
decrypted and transmitted over https.

------
maps7
Down for weeks? That's pretty crazy. I wonder why.

~~~
detaro
[https://www.zdnet.com/article/mozilla-suspends-firefox-
send-...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/mozilla-suspends-firefox-send-service-
while-it-addresses-malware-abuse/) i assume

------
interactivecode
selfhosting?
[https://github.com/mozilla/send](https://github.com/mozilla/send)

